# My dog's skin smells-any idea?



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

My little six pounder dog's skin smells. We have tried different shampoos and it doesn't seem to make her smell good. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

My first thought is, if this is something new, take her to the vet. It could be an infection or something similar.


----------



## inzekesmemory (Jan 28, 2010)

My springer/beagle was prone to yeast infections of her skin which would then get a secondary bacteria infection...a vet visit is probably in order


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Definitely a vet visit. If that doesn't show anything, what are you feeding? Some dogs react to grains, especially corn, by getting smelly.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, what are you feeding? A dog sensitive to grains tends to get yeasty and smelly (like Fritos). A vet can give you a soothing medicated shampoo to help. I'd also avoid kibble with corn, wheat, or soy in it. Some dogs can't handle any grains at all. None of my dogs can tolerate grains - they either get itchy or gassy...


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

She has been to the vet. She has been on a vet diet for a couple years.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Since a Vet visit and to avoid kibbles with corn, wheat and soy have already been advised:

I have one here that can not tolerate Chicken, Grains or Potatoes, amongst a few other things, that we are working to identify. A life time on Steroids (Apparently his former owner treated his allergy issues with long term use of them rather than trying to eliminate the variables and getting to the root of the problem) has left him a mess and as a result: He often has a yeasty/icky smell to him.

What has been working for him is:

1. Regular brushing ( at least once a day), wiping him down with fragrance free baby wipes after being outside, bi-weekly baths with either an anti bacterial shampoo or a conditioning shampoo that contains Lavender, Coconut and/or Tea Tree Oil. 

2. Having all bedding etc he comes in contact with is washed with an all natural dye free, fragrance free detergent.

3. Ester C and Echinacea {Echinacea is given every 
day or so, Ester C daily} supplements added to his meals (To help boost his immune system).

Also, when and if he begins to itch or break out in a rash he is given Benedryl, as needed, to calm the reaction.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

The vet diet could be the problem.. most of them are full of cheap fillers. I'd try something new unless she's on it for a health problem.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Nature's Variety: http://www.instinctpetfood.com/limited-ingredient-food-dogs-and-cats

Wellness: http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/categories.aspx?pet=dog&cat=3

Great Life: http://greatlifedogfood.com/

Natural Balance: http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/

California Natural: http://www.californianaturalpet.com/

All have Rx/L.I.D. Foods of much better quality than that of a Vet Rx food. (Pricewise they are probably about the same if not cheaper than what you are paying now.)


----------



## Teds-slave (Nov 14, 2012)

Probably a skin infection. The vet will give you a special shampoo to bathe her in


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Was she completely dried (all the way down to the skin) the last time she was bathed? Dried completely the last time she got wet (rain, snow, wet grass...)? These dang double coats can hold moisture in so long that the dogs skin becomes a breeding ground for all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Well I got some different dog shampoo at Petsmart today. Has no strong smell to it. Has baking soda in it. So far it seems to be working.


----------

